# My beloved got protruding ears!!!



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Latest up, i had it in mind since delivery. when i realised the paddles were not the same seen on the geneva presentation i was a bit disapointed. Thanks to a french forum for an useful installation guide i got mine from a decent price (found it on ebay Uk). price proposed by audi was astronomical consideting the item itself.






































Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Those look very nice, was it a straight swap or did they require modding ?

Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

almost plug and play. the Electrics are for the R8 and unfortunately aren't compatible but transplanting the electric part it's easy, the case mount it's identical. also installation is not difficult at all, just the airbag unmount is a pain due to a couple of clips but whole process took me 40 min. you'll need a vag to reset errors due to disconnecting airbag\paddles, after a dcs reset all it's working fine, paddles feeling is the same but since they are bigger are more practical, and nicer than the oem one. no idea why did they change design at the last...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice one, thanks

Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



gogs said:


> Nice one, thanks
> 
> Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Good job mate, that's an excellent upgrade


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I was thinking to buy this for your birthday but, since you already done something and ruined my surprise, here only the picture!








good job!


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Hahahahhahahahhahagah

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm the boss! it's the best I could do in 5 minutes! your passengers will be very pleased from the race exhaust!


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

And i really wish to have the drive select on the real thing indeed!!!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

i would gladly pay someone to do this in the UK for my TTS!


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

It's extremely easy, thrust me even if you're not used to manual works. I got some pics during the process if anybody is interested I can post the assembly. There's a excellent guide on a French forum as well, without it I wouldn't even started.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

tommyknocker said:


> It's extremely easy, thrust me even if you're not used to manual works. I got some pics during the process if anybody is interested I can post the assembly. There's a excellent guide on a French forum as well, without it I wouldn't even started.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


yes please! is it best to search eBay for the parts?


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Audi price is260€ on eBay you can find a limited amount of offers around 180€ but from time to time you can find deals as low as 100€ , that is the price I consider fair for this item. Tomorrow if I have time I'll post the whole process.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's a little guide. Major credit goes to an user on a French forum. He did a brief guide on how to replace the paddles.
As said the whole process takes 30 min to 1 hour.

Disclaimer: you don't need to unplug the battery, air bag disconnect is safe. Of course this is just an amateur guide, as said process is straight forward but I'm not responsible for any damage to person/s and vehicle/s

You need:

New set of Paddles (4S0-951-523-A-INZ)*
Torx screw or allen size 10 and 15
Flat clips 
Medium and small sized flat screwdriver
Vag cable to reset errors after the process

Optional 
tools to safely remove plastics 
Paper tape

* this catalogue ref is for the R8, previous big satin paddles seen on some Tt are gone by the official catalogue and replaced by the R8's glossy ones. This is what I've been told by my local Audi dealer.

1.

Remove wheel top plastic cover:

Pull the wheel adj full aft and down in order to facilitate removal. With a plastic tool operate across the junction line to unlock it. Once unlocked you can lock the halve to the dash with some paper tape in order to have it out of the way. You need to remove only the top part there's no need to uninstall the bottom halve. Use a safe tool to unlock the halve in order to avoid scratches.










2.

Air bag removal:
You'll need a bit of patience on this one, airbag is held in place by 2 clips. First twist the wheel 90deg in order to have bottom flat wheel on the left or on the right.
Behind you'll find a little hole were you can reach and release the clip to unlock one side of the airbag. As said you'll need a bit of patience, I used a torx 15 alley but any tool can fit the hole is ok. The metal hook that releases the clip lies few mm/inch into the hole you don't need to go deep.










Twist the wheel the other side and Do exactly the same above. You might want to put a plastic thickness on the unlocked airbag groove in order to avoid locking that side by mistake and starting all over again.



















On the top pic you can see were the airbag pin sits and on the left the rod you have to move to unlock it.

3.

Airbag disc:
There are 2 connections, main yellow socket is secured by a white belt, use a flat screwdriver to unlock










Second socket is black and metal, it's secured by a little clip to be unlocked with the flat screwdriver.










Now you can move the airbag unit away.

4.

Control buttons frame removal:
The whole frame is held in place by 4 screws, torx 15 size.










Remove all 4 screws



















Now, inside the airbag bed, on the top you'll find 2 jacks (black and red wires) that need to be removed










Also here use a little flat screwdriver to push the locking tongue and pull the socket out.
Now you can gently pull the frame out. Once detached the frame assembly will be attached to the wheel by the two paddle cables.
Below the white socket there's a little lock, press it and release the wire.










With a Torx 10 tool unscrew the paddle bolt to detach it.










5.

Paddle electronics replacement:

Unfortunately R8 paddles have different electronics/wirings. Good news the case is identical to the oem one. So let's start removing oem electrics










With a little flat screwdriver pull the shaft toward the top, there's a little grove on the shaft you can use to pull it out.










Remove the shaft with a pair to flat clips. Do the same with the new paddles. Assemble the set with the proper electrics.










6.

Putting back everything in place:

As above opposite way around. Pay attention everything is sitting properly before putting back in place the airbag, it would the a pain to remove it again. 
Last step, use the Vcds or any other cable to reset errors about airbag/paddles disconnect.



















7.

Enjoy! New paddles!










Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a wheel off eBay, with the bag installed, and I CAN NOT get the blasted bag out!!! Can you give a few more pointers? When looking in the hole, I don't see the wire/pin... I can push all directions and it doesn't free the bag. What direction did you need to push? When out of the car, could you see the pin (any chance you have a photo at that stage?)?

Help!!!! I don't want to damage my wheel or airbag, and I know it should NOT be this difficult!!!


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

Figured it out. It is the TINY two holes closest to the OD of the back of the hub, NOT the two larger ones that seem like the "obvious choice". Looking at it now, you likely can't reach those holes with the wheel on the car... Also, the tool will have a good angle on it when it just engages the wire (about 10 degrees) and a wild angle when pulling it free (~30 degrees).


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Yep, that part is a bit nasty, it's not easy to describe how to unclip it i just did it the best i could, but glad you figured out. hope you're enjoing new wheel!


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

You CAN (just) reach the holes to remove airbag once fitted to the mk1, a small set of cheap electrical screw drivers works well


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

successfully installed RS4 paddles transplanting my electronic board in each of them, thanks to _tommy _for the tutorial and the live support :lol:


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

Did this today - the airbag was a nightmare. Tried the right side first, just couldn't get it, tried the left and it popped out almost straight away. Re-energised I went back to the right but it took a good 40 minutes and lots of 'right, this is the last go' but eventually came off on almost the actual last go.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

The airbag removal is always a nightmare!  
In my case too, one side went off after 45 seconds, the other side took me 40 minutes [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I was the same, first side released no problem, other side was after several attempts throughout the day where I was close to giving up ! ! !


----------

